# Catahoula/Black Lab Mix



## Holaric (Jul 16, 2011)

Alright so i have never owned a dog before but i just adopted one that i am picking up wed. I cant wait. Its 6 months old and is house broken already. I live right across from a lake so i will be outside with it quite often and it will get the exercise it needs. I know this can be a difficult dog for a first time owner but i know ill be able to be dominant and be patient with it. I have researched a bunch on Catahoula and i know they are very intelligent and can be stubborn. They chew up a lot. I think i might get a crate for while i am at work but honestly to me that seems bogus. So what is a way i can stop the chewing? i heard kongs help a lot with that. Does anyone know what i can expect from this mix? or should i just keep doing research on a Catahoula pure breed or will it be that much different since it is a mutt. Also whats your opinon on the crate thing? would it be bad to leave it in a crate for 5-6 hours during the week while im working?


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

First of all, congrats on your new dog.

Even if he is potty trained where is is now he may relapse when he gets to you. Until he is trustworthy, go to potty training 101. Keep him tethered to you (or in your sight) at all times when in the house. As soon as you see his signals, take him outside and praise him for going.

Don't go to the whole "dominance" thing. It really is (IMO) bogus. Work on training immediately. Practice Nothing in Life is Free (NILIF), which teaches him to work for what he gets. Even things like eating, going outside, etc. (For example, my two dogs have to sit and wait before eating, going outdoors, etc.)

Crate training is a good idea, in my experience. Some will disagree, and that is okay. Get him acclimated to the crate firts (throw treats in, feed him there, etc.). Leaving him crated while you are gone is one of teh only ways to be sure he won't chew things while unsupervised. I wouldn't leave a new dog unsupervised regardless of whether they chewed or not.

Get him some bully sticks, dear antlers, raw bones, etc. for him to chew on. Kongs are good, too. Avoid rawhide (if you can) as it is not digestible and can cause problems.

Have you researched BOTH breeds? Labs are notorious for being stuck in the puppy phase for years. This mix will require a lot of patience and work. Get him socialized, get him into classes ASAP. Remember--just because you can run him around outside doesn't mean he also doesn't need structured walks, too (We have a fenced in yard, but Gracie gets a 3 mile walk each day. Gizmo....welll.....he is nearly 11 years old and he is over the walks, LOL).

Really, no amount of research can prepare you for your dog. You will need to meet him and get a feel for his personality. Show him the ropes immediately, don't let him get by wth behaviors you don't want just because he is new. If you want him to sit before being petted, start that immediately, etc.

Just know that he will need some time to get used to the surroundings. Don't freak out if he doesn't take to you right away or if he doesn't know everything. That is what you are there for--to show him that you can be trusted and to teach him what you expect.

Oh, and we will expect pictures


----------



## a7dk (Mar 30, 2011)

I just want to chime in and agree 100% with everything yogachick said! Especially that we will expect pictures!


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

> I think i might get a crate for while i am at work but honestly to me that seems bogus.


Lots of new dog owners have a crate epiphany after the the damage and chaos has crept into four figures.

A catahoula/lab mix is likely to be quite different from either a catahoula or a lab. 

And thank you for not referring to him as a catador or a labrahoula. :wink:


----------



## Britt & Bello (Apr 14, 2011)

I want pictures just because it's a catahoula. Gorgeous dogs. <3 I could stare at them all day.


----------

